# What is a good chewy for a tiny maltese?



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Can you all recommend a chewy that Zoe might like but can not totally destroy and/or eat in a very short period of time and one that is safe to leave her alone with while I am at work? I am looking for ways to entertain her and fill her days while I am at work. Is there anything that she would really love to chew on but would be durable enough to last several hours and also be safe?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo really likes the edible Nylabones and those seem to last him a long time. But-I never give them to him if it's getting short as I'm afraid he'll choke on it when it gets to the end.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Planet dog makes some good dog chew toys. Here is a link to check them out: Planet Dog The have some similar to a kong in that you can still stick lil treats in them. I hope that this helps! :biggrin:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm paranoid so the only thing I'll let Bella have while I'm away is a nylabone but it's the regular one, not the edible. When I'm around she loves bully springs.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> Kosmo really likes the edible Nylabones and those seem to last him a long time. But-I never give them to him if it's getting short as I'm afraid he'll choke on it when it gets to the end.[/B]


Can you buy those at Petsmart or do you order them online, also about how long do they last?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We love our Flossies!!!

Lacie and Tilly


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi,

I've left Izzy with frozen raw femur bones... the soup bones that you can buy in the grocery store they are about the size of a golf ball. They are soft enough that she can't hurt her teeth and licking the marrow and chewing the sinew keeps her busy for hours and hours. She loves it. And they are super cheap.

Izzy is 3lbs and I gave her first bone at 2lbs.

A less gross option is the small flossies I break them into thirds for her. 1/3 of a flossie can take her a week. My dog boutique also has cow tails. She has a small orbee bone too. 

Her favorite though is the bone... when I come I know she's spent all day on it.

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee doesn't like any of this stuff. I bought the Merrick and ordered 10 Flossies and 10 Bully Sticks. Sometime she drives me crazy!
:wacko1:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci LOVES the Booda Bimple bones! They are awsome because they are healthy (no wheat products) and also low calorie, and they dont get stuck on her hair like the Nylabones did. I always give her one every 2 days...and she is a VERY heavy chewer.... (only on her toys though). I WONT leave her with a bone in her crate when we are not home...those things should only be given under strict supervision...... JMHO. ANYWAY the bimple bones are good cuz they massage their gums and keeps teeth clean.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> Hi,
> 
> I've left Izzy with frozen raw femur bones... the soup bones that you can buy in the grocery store they are about the size of a golf ball. They are soft enough that she can't hurt her teeth and licking the marrow and chewing the sinew keeps her busy for hours and hours. She loves it. And they are super cheap.
> 
> ...


Can you get the femur bones at most any grocery store, if so are they in the frozen dept. or the meat dept.? Are they from a cow? Also where can I get the flossies? So you do think she would be safe to have these while I am at work and she is home alone? I am just so super paranoid that I do not want to risk her choking.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> We love our Flossies!!!
> 
> Lacie and Tilly[/B]


Do you leave her alone with the flossies? Where can I get them and how long will one last her? Are they good for say 8 or 9 hours each? :smhelp:


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> Luci LOVES the Booda Bimple bones! They are awsome because they are healthy (no wheat products) and also low calorie, and they dont get stuck on her hair like the Nylabones did. I always give her one every 2 days...and she is a VERY heavy chewer.... (only on her toys though). I WONT leave her with a bone in her crate when we are not home...those things should only be given under strict supervision...... JMHO. ANYWAY the bimple bones are good cuz they massage their gums and keeps teeth clean. [/B]



So the Booda will last her for 2 days? Where do you get those? But you do not leave her alone with them? Oh dear, I really want to find something safe for Zoe to have while I am at work to help pass the time for her.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=428243
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the booda bone lasts Luci a couple of days, but of course I take it away from her so she doesnt chew the whole thing in an hour lol. I wouldn't leave a baby with a chewie like that alone....ever. You never know...they might choke or whatnot. And I would suggest you try a KONG that u can stuff w/ treats. It's a rubber toy that looks like a lil bee hive and you can stuff food into it, so it keeps them busy for a while.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-I get them at Pestmart-they have lots of diff. flavors! :biggrin: Kosmo will chew on his for several days and I like that they are edible so I don't have to worry about him swallowing pieces. :aktion033: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427931
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

What about the nylabones? Do you guys leave your babies alone with those? I have tried a very small generic kong type toy but she ate the open end off! I am going to try the red kong which some of you guys told me is a little tougher. I am assuming to NOT leave her alone with the edible nylabone but that the non edible one might be ok? Do the non edible ones have any flavor or taste to them?


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

When we first got Linus, everyone gave us rawhide bones. I know they're bad, but he LOVES them. Linus is an aggressive chewer, so we only buy the super giant ones. He can't even pick it up, much less chew off a piece and choke on it. It's nice b/c it occupies his time, but really all he can do is lick it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Our boys just love the flossies, but we only use them under supervision, but I have rarely seen them get into any bother with them or break off a piece, I make sure I get the thicker ones that are harder to chew. 
I am not sure what would be good though for when you are not there other than Nylabones, the ones that cannot be eaten. Or you could try a Busy Buddy with treats or kibble in it, that should work well for entertainment at least


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> When we first got Linus, everyone gave us rawhide bones. I know they're bad, but he LOVES them. Linus is an aggressive chewer, so we only buy the super giant ones. He can't even pick it up, much less chew off a piece and choke on it. It's nice b/c it occupies his time, but really all he can do is lick it.[/B]



Are these large rawhide bones hard enough that they could break a tooth on them?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi guys -


I sell the Flossies in my online dog boutique if you don't have a good pet boutique near you that carries them. They are 2.99 each for the smaller ones. http://www.wooflife.com

The raw bones are cow femur bones - they usually sell them in the grocery store packaged as soup bones and they are sold the meat department. If you can't find them ask the butcher they may have them in back. Just tell him what you're looking for. If they are too large ask the butcher if he can slice them so they are only about 1 inch to 1 1/2 inches thick. 

Also it's best if you freeze these before giving them to your dog and give them to the dog in a crate or on a tile / laminate floor. They can be a little messy oh so yummy.

Some dog boutiques also sell bison bones and buffalo bones all are fine as long as they are the right size.

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi!
I'm a little new at all of this... I got my first maltese puppy in July and this is my first dog as an adult... However, "Timmy" loves his pig ears. They were 3 for $1.09 at the petstore near my house. He can spend hours with the pigears... LOL 

However, when the pig ear starts to get small I like to be in the house when he's chewing it because I'm afraid he chokes. I like the suggestions the other girls have!!! I'm going to check them out!!

~Priscilla~


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429126
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only difference is the size, it's still the same rawhide. It's softer than a nonedible nylabone.


----------

